# what is a "K9 handler"



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I was hiding for a dog and started to wonder what is the definition of a K9 handler.

You have a dog but does that make you a "handler"?
You've had several dogs, does that make you a "handler"?

What makes a 'handler'? Is the ability to work not only your dog but someone else's if you know the basics of the other dog (commands, etc)? Is a handler someone who could pick up the lead and be able to get some kind of creditable performance from the dog? Are you a 'handler' even if the only dog you can work is your own? 

I know some folks who use it as a cachet and tote it about like a trophy. It's like the first thing they do is get a stenciled T-shirt (in really BIG letters) that cover their backs from shoulder to shoulder and from the neck to the waist on both the front and the back. On the other hand, I've met some that were quiet and unassuming, dressing in an old shirt and jeans, but you could see the confidence in how they hold the leash and touch the dog and it was poetry to see them work with dogs right out of the gate.

So what is a "K9 handler"?


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Interesting thought.. I am curious if the question was prompted by the 'handler' of the dog to whom you were hiding for?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A K9 handler is someone that is teamed up with a particular dog.

It doesn't mean that person can take any dog and work with it. 

I also look at the term K9 as opposed to canine as being a legit working dog such as a police K9 or a SAR K9. 

There are dogs out there that have "working" police K9s in their breeding and my be in a high level of bite sport dogs but that doesn't make it a K9.

Howard could better answer the question being a LEO K9 handler but I doubt that there are to many, if any "handlers" out there that work another "handler's" dog.

Also being a "handler" of any sort has little to do with being a trainer.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The handler reference is more tactical in construct for me, as in a trained operator.

That said, I do also refer to people at the end of a leash as handlers. As such that would be applied to a generic application in casual dialogue like the one we had about approaching dogs.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Misty Wegner said:


> Interesting thought.. I am curious if the question was prompted by the 'handler' of the dog to whom you were hiding for?


No, it was prompted by the picture of someone I vaguely know working a BH with the grossly over-marked (IMO) T-shirt.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess my last comment sounds like a bitchy statement on a person but when I see stuff like the HUGELY letter T-shirt always starts the audio clip from the first Shrek movie where Shrek first sees the large tower at the castle and says: "Do you think he's compensating for something?"

Which is what started me thinking on exactly what is a K9 handler? I tend to think of it as a technical term like Nicole does but I guess the follow up question is: What qualifies you? 

You aren't allowed to call yourself a doctor until you have passed certain criteria. Ground searchers are expected to pass certain standards before they get the rocker. But dog people seem to come out of the gate with this stuff emblazoned on their chest. So is it something you should wait to wear or call yourself until you have passed your certification test? Is it something the unit or agency should bestow when you show that you can do basic skills like reading the dog, lead handling, know basic emergency canine first aid, understand basic scent theory, can detail a plan to deploy the dog based on the current situation, etc. 

Is 'K9 handler' something you should earn through knowledge, proficiency, and performance of skills (much like SAR TECH II or a documented mastery of skills) OR is it just something handled out to anyone who shows up the first day with a dog?

Is this designation something that should be held back until such a time as the person has passed a basic course or met certain criteria before they are considered qualified to be called a 'K9 Handler'?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey, you can hold a leash, you are a handler.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Khoi Pham said:


> Hey, you can hold a leash, you are a handler.


 You are just too funny. It sorta reminds me of the Holiday Inn Express commercial. The one with a bunch of people looking at a guy performing surgery and come to find out he's not a surgeon BUT he did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The term "K9 Handler" is subjective IMO. Anyone holding a leash on a dog trained for a specific task or "work" can be considered a K9 Handler. Proficiency, effectiveness, and ability determines whether you are a great handler, or a shizz handler. I suppose it's easier to call anyone with a trained dog that does any kind of work a handler. That handler's peers determine what kind of handler they are. Lots of handlers think they are the shizz in their own mind but no matter how great they think they are they can't over rule their peers. It's much like being on American Idol.  Lot's of singers who, in their own mind, think they are the greatest. Yes they are singers, but they suck. I use the American Idol example because it's fresh in my mind. Last night I went to a restaraunt for my dinner break and they had Karaoke going on. Boy those people sucked, but they thought they were great. All that caterwallin' almost made me eat my gun but hey, they were singers.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

I can see where the term can be highly subjective, especially when one who is 'handling' the dog is a newbie, clueless, or as Sarah mentioned, perhaps a bit of both and screaming it out to the world with lettering.. 

For me, a K9 handler would be anyone who handles a dog in a working environment.. However, how I refer to that person when talking to another is dependent upon their abilities. We have those 'handlers' on our team that are not certified, and while at practice seem committed, however, the progress or lack thereof is indicative of playing at it. So I would refer to them more as a K9 handler student.. Not that we aren't all students of K9's, but specifically the handler aspect.. 

As with it is in the horse world, you can talk a big talk and boast all you want, but when reality clearly spells out a different story, all respect and leeway is lost and you are relegated to the 'talk more than know' category.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've been told i overthink things but this is one i've never thought about much //LOL//
i’ve never thought being a handler required a specific level of skill or was a job related title

i couldn't tell if Khoi was being sarcastic or keeping it simple 

i think the term might have developed more because often a psd or mwd is not owned by the peron who works with it. they handle it; not own it. it’s similar in the competition world, and maybe why the term “H.O.T.” was coined, although i really don’t belive a high level sport dog is ever ONLY trained by its owner.

actually, mwd’s don’t belong to their handlers at all. mwd’s are ‘government property’ ... but don’t remind a handler of that face to face 

for me a handler is simply someone trying to do something specific with a dog. i guess i would distinguish a good one as someone who could drop the lead and still keep control, but for me, how competent they are is simply measured by how much control they have

neither have i ever thought a “K9" was anything more than a “DOG".
they're called psD’s and mwD’s for a reason…they aren’t called PSK9’s or MWK9’s 

- i guess i’m just as guilty of choosing words to give implied connotations as anyone else. i define a 'leash holder' as a derogatory term for someone who might think they are being a handler but are more like a moving statue who has little if any control over the dog they’re with 
- and i've referred to my own dog as a K9, dog or mutt; depending on the situation //LOL//
- and i also often use ‘dog lover’ in a derogatory way even tho there is nothing wrong with loving dogs 

as far as the team aspect ... even a handler prancing around a show ring with a beauty queen has to work as a team, as does an agility handler. for me it applies across the board to include street walking in a crowded public area, not just for mwd/psd handlers

so what is a "helper" as opposed to a "decoy" ??? that one confuses me sometimes

interesting thread !


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I guess my last comment sounds like a bitchy statement on a person but when I see stuff like the HUGELY letter T-shirt always starts the audio clip from the first Shrek movie where Shrek first sees the large tower at the castle and says: "Do you think he's compensating for something?"
> 
> Which is what started me thinking on exactly what is a K9 handler? I tend to think of it as a technical term like Nicole does but I guess the follow up question is: What qualifies you?
> 
> ...


i think you're reading way too much into this on multiple levels. i guess i don't view the title "K9 Handler" with as much reverence as you're giving it. i don't care if someone calls me a K9 handler, K9 officer, K9 cop, dog cop, etc. i just don't care enough about that. i do what i do and whatever title you want to give me, i'm fine with it.

as for the shirts, you work a dog long enough, you acquire many t-shirts. you goto a conference, they give you a shirt. you goto a trial, they give you a shirt. that aunt you only see at christmas? she buys you a K9 shirt. some shirts you buy, some you're given. when you're at training, this is the chance to wear it. i'm not going to wear a shirt with "POLICE K9" plastered all over it when i'm not working for obvious reasons.

sounds like misty gets it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tim, it sounds like you may have shirt troubles. Limited wardrobe maybe?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

what does that even mean?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Is English not your first language or is humor entirely lost on you?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my first day back and you're coming at me like we're old girlfriends. i don't know you (or have forgotten you in my time away). your "facetiousness" or "humor" doesn't come through on an internet message board, or at least not in these instances. you just come off looking like you're trying (poorly) to troll me.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for explaining your perception of what you believe my intentions are.

Give it a try though just read back over what you wrote about the shirts. It sounded funny. I was simply making light of what you said. You have my word, I won't make you feel like a girl again.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

never stated your intentions. only what you come off looking like.

and hmm. why do you take "girlfriend" as a negative? self gender hate much? that's ok now. transitioning is en vogue. there's hope!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Care to cycle this some more? Or are you done now?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Time out! :lol:

I can vouch that both of you are good people........honest!

This is one of the reasons that discussions on the net don't always indicate intent. 

Also why I love the emoticons, funny faces or whatever they are called. :grin:\\/8-[:wink:

Grow old with me and learn that nothing on the net should be taken to seriously. :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry Bob et al. can't believe i got trolled and sucked in on day 1 back. sigh...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome back? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

we'll see how long it lasts...

it's so welcoming here!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Actually everyone on her now is pretty good people.

It's just a matter of figuring out different personalities.

That shouldn't be to hard because the forum doesn't have to many regulars now. 

Not like the old days where the mods had to hold a fire extinguisher when reading some folks post. :grin: 

Do stick around!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tim, that's not what happened. I really am not sure what on earth took you to the place you went with your thoughts. I don't have a cell phone, a FaceBook account and live way the **** up in Alaska where most of us don't have the time nor inclination to do whatever you were implying I did to you.

I don't even know what the word troll means. I speak honestly, keep my word and certainly have no hidden agenda with you or anyone else. I was was legitimately making an honest attempt at humor. A swing and a miss. Live and learn. Am I sorry that you misunderstood me or my intentions? Yes, of course I am.

That said, don't buy Bob's vouch for me. You either believe what I said or you don't. I have your answer and that suits me well enough. So settle on in and enjoy whatever time you end up spending on the forum. As I said, I keep my word and I won't be troubling you further.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I see handler as a pretty generic term for anyone working with their dog. Throwing K9 in there takes it up a notch, but I don't know what qualifies a person as one. Rather like Master Trainer - you can call yourself whatever you want. 

Seeing K9 HANDLER emblazoned across someone's clothing would probably make me giggle and like Sarah, think, overcompensating much? I don't think it's something I would wear, unless I was at an event and they were handing out tshirts specifically for participants to wear. Back when I actually did something with my dogs and trained in public spaces, I did consider slapping a large K9 patch on my coat just so people would leave me alone, not think I was crazy and/or not walk all over the track I was laying to ask what I was doing.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My friend from England tells me that it is normal to see Walter Mitty types wearing shirts with huge letters stating K9 Handler, or Security etc etc. Seems the bigger the letters, the bigger the wannabe.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> My friend from England tells me that it is normal to see Walter Mitty types wearing shirts with huge letters stating K9 Handler, or Security etc etc. Seems the bigger the letters, the bigger the wannabe.


Ha, had to look up and see who was Walter Mitty. New term for me. Can't wait to tell someone to stop being such a Walter Mitty....

I've see a lot of t-shirts. Got a lot of Iron Dog ones and I trot them out at VPWDA events. Most are what I call tastefully lettered. Yes, they say K9 Handler but I'm starting to see some compensation going on. The lettering is getting bigger and taller. The individual wearing the shirt I saw was probably an XXXL and it literally filled up the ENTIRE shirt. The letters must be 5-6 inches tall and ran from shoulder to shoulder plus with the "search team" in 4-5 in tall lettering ran from neck to waist.

That person, who I have interacted with some, is a newbie. Yep has had a dog for a while but that brings up the old story of having 10 years of experience. Do you really have 10 years of experience? Or do you have 1 year of experience times 10? 

Anyway, once I get to plucking at something I just have to get some answers. I think of dog handling in the 3 phases of Apprentice, Journeyman, Master. Some never get past apprentice. I don't know if its a coordination thing or what. Most people end up in the Journeyman section. Nothing wrong with that as they do good solid work at that level. Competent. Knowledgeable. There are some who seem to be part dog and those reach the Master level.

I guess for me, if you are a trailing dog student and can't master the basics of letting line out and getting it back in...... then you aren't a dog handler. If you have a detection dog but can't tell the dog is in odor..... then you aren't a dog handler. If you can't get rewards and corrections straight..... then you aren't a dog handler. If someone has to keep reminding you to reward your dog...... then you aren't a dog handler.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

I wish it were that easy, but ready made shirts can be handed out, bought and made easily enough. As much as it may be over compensation; which it probably is, the real respect comes from those who are good handlers, and when they approve of your skill. When your dogs keep making the finds, and you have passed the part where you feel like you know it all.. Usually by this time, the shirts, jackets, stickers and the like serve a function higher then ego - they are practical, and usually unassuming. 

I remember reading on this board, where some guy kept showing up to searches with his vehicle all decked out with stickers and images of his dog(s) working, but he was full of hot air and unfortunately, his dogs knew nothing. These are the things that give SAR handler's a bad rap, and a pet peeve of mine..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Misty Wegner said:


> I remember reading on this board, where some guy kept showing up to searches with his vehicle all decked out with stickers and images of his dog(s) working, but he was full of hot air and unfortunately, his dogs knew nothing. These are the things that give SAR handler's a bad rap, and a pet peeve of mine..


 Yep, that was my story. True story BTW](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not an uncommon occurrence unfortunately!


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Which is truly what makes it so sad, and probably the thought that prompted Sarah's question....


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Not trying to start anything, but can't people that wear the shirts be equated to someone wearing sports shirts and jerseys? 
To me, being new, I'm not a handler. I won't make that claim. To me a handler is someone who leads a dog through sport, show, work, or some occupation.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Some people like the idea of being a handler (and the prestige) more than they like putting the actual work into becoming legit. To me, a handler can effectively work a dog. A trainer trains the dog (and all decent trainers can work a dog) but not all handlers can train a dog.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Some people like the idea of being a handler (and the prestige) more than they like putting the actual work into becoming legit. To me, a handler can effectively work a dog. A trainer trains the dog (and all decent trainers can work a dog) but not all handlers can train a dog.


lazy trainers train dogs. good trainers train the handlers as much or more than the dog. conversely, lazy handlers let trainers train their dogs. if i have an issue and my trainer has ideas how to fix it, i want to know the thinking behind the ideas. the trainer is not going to be there on a deployment. if my dog is having issues on a deployment and i don't know how to address them, i'm stuck in the mud.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

^^ this is key I think.. All too often people want their animals trained without realizing THEY have to be trained as much as the animal (if not more so).. Especially in situations where loves are at stake. Maybe not as much a big deal if showing the animal in sport (except with horses where gravity can pull you to earth even of the horse is well trained). 

I have never worked with a trainer with my dogs, however, the handler's I respect I acutely observe and ask questions. Some are good at answering, others it has to be by observation because they don't divulge information, for whatever reason.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, I think I'd call myself a new handler. I sure wouldn't wear a shirt like you described. I would say that this person was still a handler just a new one and kinda a goofball. I kinda think of the sport handlers, as just that, sport handlers. You can be good at a sport, suck at a sport,but still enjoy it, and everybody begins somewhere. 

People and dogs that are really in business of helping people with their skills are a different matter. Then again, these people and dogs all started as beginners too. The one that gets me are the businesses that sell PPD' s to people that can afford them. I'm thinking that anyone who wants a dog like that would need to be a handler themselves to handle that responsibility. Refresher courses could never be enough. Guess I have a pet peeve because I tried to get a pup from such a breeder/business. She sold dogs to celebrities and pups to sports people, but didn't like that I wanted to learn real protection. It was just weird to me. Turns out I did realise that starting with sport would work better for my circumstance. 

I think we all would agree that high caliber working bred dogs need committed handlers. Beginning handlers are fine if they are truly growing with their dogs. I agree that a trainer, in the working dog world, is someone that can train both handlers and dogs equally well. Now what kind of a trainer is a Pet Smart trainer? Or a pet owner that starts trying to learn there? Depends, I think.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pet smart doesn't allow corrections in their training......but they will gladly sell you a pinch collar.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Right Bob. I noticed that


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Misty Wegner said:


> I have never worked with a trainer with my dogs, however, the handler's I respect I acutely observe and ask questions. Some are good at answering, others it has to be by observation because they don't divulge information, for whatever reason.


Some may not be able to answer your questions because they don't know. They know what works but don't understand why it works. There was a guy in the unit who was getting ready to run a trail. He took a bottle of water out of his pocket and wet down his dog's muzzle. The trainer asked why he did that. The guy stood there dumbstruck and finally said, "because you do it." The trainer says, "that's the right answer."

I later asked him why the trainer would wet the muzzle. Why did they recommend it? What purpose would it serve? He had no idea. He did it, because he was told to do it, and had no understanding of what the moisture did.

So sometimes it's not that they won't divulge info, they can't tell you the reasoning why it should be done. They do it because it works but they don't know why it works. So they can't give you an answer because they don't know themselves.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dry air on a dry nose can be tough scenting so it's not uncommon to wet a dogs muzzle during scent work.

"That's the right answer" sucks! How are you going to learn?

The comment about "I did it because that's the way I was taught" is one of the most common things you'll hear in dog training. I'd find a trainer that can answer your questions. 

One of my pet peeves with some dog "trainers".


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Well, and I guess, these last two answers gives a better answer 'to what is a K9 handler'... Just because someone emulates what is done, but doesn't give logical thought to the' why' it is done or 'why' it works should probably demote them to K9 habdler in training.. Not a k9 handler.. To have those teaching not able to answer is scary, imho

I love evaluating how and why scent does what it does.. I was discussing this recently with a team mate (actually, this scenario has happened several times with different members) as to why the dog did what they did and how I wished I had something that closely resembled odor (smoke bombs just don't do it) and had it colored for the tracklayer to 'drop' while laying a track.. Then I could 'see' the little areas that I saw my dog dive into and out of, or why they took a different route (but parallel) to find the subject, or when they are dead on the tracks the whole way... Anyhow, the bored glazed look from this person told me what their response would be before they opened their mouth.. It amounted to a 'who cares' and 'why would you do that'? Because if it wasn't specifically on the track, then the dog was' wrong '... That mentality unfortunately, makes my tongue loose and I find myself venturing into the rude category.. I have to be careful.... 

I want to know the why's and how's and be the best partner for my dog and my dog(s) to be the best they can be.. And definitely for whomever is missing.. OK, off my soapbox, lol.. A nerve got rubbed


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Quadcopter film the track layer? Then same with the dog working? You could do a side-by-side or overlay analysis if you were inclined to. After years of watching my dog work, it's like seeing the remnants of action when I watch her. It's very surreal because it feels like a different form of consciousness overcomes me.

I won't get into that other shit you mentioned, it's a stupid and lazy mentality that usually comes from people who spend a lifetime settling or just getting by. Can you tell that it pisses me off too :-#?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep! :wink:


----------

